# A fun SUP day on the Ark , Sunday Octover 16th in Buena Vista



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Come SUP on the Ark this Sunday, October 16th at 12 noon. 
*

Bring your SUP baords, paddles, PFD's helmets and warm clothes for a fun afternoon of SUP in the BV river park. 



The Arkansas river is running at low flows which makes the South Main Boat Ramp wave surfable for all levels. Anyone interested in taking their SUPing into the rivers should come up and get primed for next season. We can also do some upstream paddling and practice ferrying, get a feel for the eddy currents and turn it around for a short downriver run back to the wave. 



The local SUPers will bring boards for anyone to use and if anyone needs. Everyone should have a PFD, helmet, and thermals. I will bring my RV down so we all can have a place to change, snack, warm up, use the bathroom, and drink hot chocolate and locally roasted coffee. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The sun is out and the forecast looks good. Come on down if you are in the BV area this Sunday.


----------

